

GitHub's SSL Certificate Has Problem - VuongN
https://twitter.com/VuongN/status/333685810958327808

======
ducksauz
You're missing 'Digicert High Assurance EV Root CA', which is breaking the
whole chain. Looks like you're using Chrome on OS X, which uses the System CA
trust store, so you should check System Roots in Keychain Access.app to see if
the Digicert roots are still there for you.

